# IBM acquire RedHat.



## rigoletto@ (Oct 28, 2018)

*Official: IBM to gobble Red Hat for $34bn – yes, the enterprise Linux biz*


----------



## Cthulhux (Oct 28, 2018)

One of the last remaining UNIX companies buys the company that initiated the systemd fiasco.

Ha!


----------



## Datapanic (Oct 28, 2018)

Having worked at IBM, all I can say is the Red Hatters better brush up their resumes.


----------



## Birdy (Oct 29, 2018)

From the article picture: the lady with the red dress buys (a) red hat.
Next... Red hair? Red shoes?


----------



## SirDice (Oct 29, 2018)

So, are they going to be renamed to BlueHat?


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Oct 29, 2018)

Will they produce PurpleHat babies?


----------



## ekingston (Oct 29, 2018)

SirDice said:


> So, are they going to be renamed to BlueHat?



Perhaps BigBlueHat?


----------



## SirDice (Oct 29, 2018)

One of my colleagues suggested combining blue and red to get PurpleHat. But we all agreed that would send the wrong connotations


----------



## ikbendeman (Oct 29, 2018)

Systemd pretty much single-handedly ruined the little bit of like I still had for linux... I use it exclusively out of laziness, these days.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Oct 29, 2018)

SirDice said:


> One of my colleagues suggested combining blue and red to get PurpleHat.


Whoops! Yep. Edited my answer.


----------



## ikbendeman (Oct 29, 2018)

drhowarddrfine said:


> I want to live in an America where a chicken can cross the road and not have its motivation questioned.


 Think that would fit on a red hat?


----------



## recluce (Oct 29, 2018)

ikbendeman said:


> Systemd pretty much single-handedly ruined the little bit of like I still had for linux... I use it exclusively out of laziness, these days.



It made my life with Linux quite a bit harder. I am not running Linux on any server anymore (all FreeBSD), but my choices on the desktop are quite limited (FreeBSD is running on some of them). Linux-wise that leaves Devuan (Debian Fork) and Artix (Arch without systemd, pulled in the Manjaro-OpenRC people). I am using Artix with good results, but the community is so small that I fear for long-term viability.


----------



## xtremae (Oct 29, 2018)

pyret said:


> AIX was using System Resource Controller when I began using it in 1995.
> 
> Solaris 10 came out with SMF in 2005.
> 
> You could say systemd resembles both of those services, or they were used as a blueprint.



You could certainly say it was mostly inspired by launchd found in MacOS, an OS that is quite popular in the FreeBSD community.


----------



## ikbendeman (Oct 29, 2018)

I haven't used RedHat since like 1998.... I wouldn't even be able to fathom a guess at its performance. I'm quite fond of our init system. Systemd was just awful and I'm honestly surprised it's still around. Solaris' init system is far superior, not that I'm supremely familiar with it, as it's been a long time since I've run Solaris in a "production" environment; and that was actually the last edition of SunOS, before they were purchased and right when OpenSolaris debuted. Everyonce in a while I like to pop solaris on a vm, but my nostalgia for it has dwindles, especially since zfs came to freebsd.


----------



## ikbendeman (Oct 29, 2018)

...And I've really never played much with AIX or HP/UX, just as an end user, with limited interaction (i.e. application only). I'm more workstation/small server than enterprise/cloud/database, not that I wouldn't like to dabble, but alas, resources...


----------



## Beastie7 (Oct 30, 2018)

All I see is a transfer of crap software from one crap company to another crap company. Still crap. 

It certainly doesn't affect FreeBSD and its' users.


----------



## ikbendeman (Oct 30, 2018)

Until, like systemd, it starts affecting ports' upstreams....

It's easy to want to sit back and ignore the rest of the *nix world, like I tend to do... then I always get caught off guard when some obscure (to me) linux development begins breaking my builds.


----------



## Birdy (Oct 30, 2018)

Beastie7 said:


> All I see is a transfer of crap software from one crap company to another crap company. Still crap.
> .



Will it be CrapHat then?

Giving this some further thought, it would be quite appropriate indeed. The Press/Propaganda Release mentions:


> IBM and Red Hat to provide open approach to cloud, featuring unprecedented security and portability across multiple clouds



Except that, currently... if you (the user) don't have physical control of the hardware it is impossible to secure. 

So...

Whoopee! Let's cloud everything!

Purple Rain, Purple Rain...


----------



## ikbendeman (Oct 30, 2018)

If you think that you have 100% control of your hardware because you have physical access, I am sorry to say, you are living in the 90's, amigo. Not that I don't understand what you mean.


----------



## Birdy (Oct 30, 2018)

What is it about what I wrote that makes you think that I think that?


----------



## Birdy (Oct 31, 2018)

ikbendeman said:


> Not that I don't understand what you mean.


If more people and businesses  would understand Jeff Beelzebubble would score a "little lower" on the Bubbleonaires list.


----------



## ikbendeman (Oct 31, 2018)

I was saying it in that manner to attempt to not sound presumptuous or facetious.


----------



## ikbendeman (Oct 31, 2018)

Birdy, why is it that you post your specific revision of UEFI/BIOS in your signature?


----------



## Birdy (Oct 31, 2018)

I'm using a refurbished laptop to get familiar and play with FreeBSD before maybe switch my Linux based desktop to it. The UEFI/BIOS version is the one which came with the laptop when I bought it. Though the latest official UEFI/BIOS version is 1.46 I haven't updated it because the update utility is Windows only and beyond version 1.42 will prevent rolling back to an earlier version. If sometime later I want to install a whitelist removed & advanced menu UEFI/BIOS, that would be a problem. So, for completeness, I mention the current installed UEFI/BIOS version.


----------



## ikbendeman (Nov 1, 2018)

There are uefi/bios utils in ports tree. I used them some time ago when compiling/modifying my last mainboard's bios. They had a problem with acpi they never decided to patch, one that plagued me till the day I broke it as I stupidly flashed over it without backup and didn't feel like dealing with that damned assembly code again.


----------

